# me



## sgt nick (May 6, 2009)

im new


----------



## Doughboy (May 6, 2009)

And because of spamming, I think you're banned...But, welcome to the forum.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 6, 2009)

sgt nick said:


> im new


You're also an idiot


----------



## Matt308 (May 6, 2009)

Go Joe! You are on the ball tonight my friend.


----------



## Matt308 (May 6, 2009)

sgt nick said:


> im new



Fat, dumb and stupid is no way to go through life, son.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 6, 2009)

It's not????? Damn!


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 6, 2009)

Haha... Got 'em quick!


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2009)




----------

